# Ignition coil booster



## kusanagy100 (Nov 21, 2014)

hola, les dejo un circuito que encontre googleando. se trata de esos coil bosters que se venden en ebay amazon etc. que son para potenciar la chispa de los autos nafteros, se instalan en el cable de 12v que alimenta la bobina.

yo todavia no lo prove. el circuito es este:























los componentes son:
diodo 1N5822
diodo MBR1560CT
capacitor 10000uf x 25v 

la idea de este circuito es generar una pequeño "bufer" de energia en el capacitor para cuando se dispara la bobina de encendido. por esto se debe instalar lo mas cerca posible de la bobina y una buena masa a la tapa de cilindros/block 

viendolo pense que seria mejor poner 10 capacitores de 1000uf x25 en paralelo para reducir la resistencia interna.

tambien se podria reemplazar el diodo mbr1560 por uno de esos diodos de 30a de las fuentes atx de pc (ESAD83-004)

saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 22, 2014)

¿Y para qué? Me imagino que solo servirá para cuando el acumulador esté finiquitado. Si el acumulador es una fuente grande de energía reservada. Y la puede entregar al instante, dependiendo del estado y del cable de conexión.


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2014)

Interesante idea : quando la tensión de la bateria baja debido a la excesiva carga de lo motor de arranque lo diodo "D2" corta (abre) instantaneamente ayslando lo capacitor "C1" de la bateria haora con tensión baja   y la bobina recebe energia armazenada por lo capacitor "C1". Yo personalmente enplearia un capacitor de major capacitancia quízaz uns 100.000uF ( 10 x 10.000uF en paralelo).
En tienpo ese circuito funciona solamente para coches mas antiguos con ignición convencional.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 22, 2014)

No quiera ser mala onda, pero  la carga de la bateria no cae rapidamente por el.sistema de ignicion (calculen el.consumo de las 8 bujias; que en realidad nunca estan encendidas todas juntas)...
La bateria cae mas que nada por el burro de arranque y sistema de iluminacion...pero a todo esto, el alternador la recupera en pocos minutos...
En mi opinion, no le veo mucha practicidad... Si le veo practicidad a labreforma del.sistema de encendido e insertarle multichispas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> No quiera ser mala onda, pero  la carga de la bateria no cae rapidamente por el.sistema de ignicion (calculen el.consumo de las 8 bujias; que en realidad nunca estan encendidas todas juntas)...
> La bateria cae mas que nada por el burro de arranque y sistema de iluminacion...pero a todo esto, el alternador la recupera en pocos minutos...
> En mi opinion, no le veo mucha practicidad... Si le veo practicidad a labreforma del.sistema de encendido e insertarle multichispas


Hola estimado Don torres.electronico , en lo momento del arranque la carga es por demas pesada (quízaz centenas de amperios) asi la tensión fornida por  la bateria baja y por consequenzia baja tanbien la energia de las centellas de las bujias dificultando la correcta quema de lo conbustible. Lo circuito proposto NO resuelve totalmente ese problema , pero ayuda un poco la situación quando tenemos en las manos una bateria ya cansada ( eso creo yo jajajajajaja).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 23, 2014)

Hola Dani, coloca un amperimetro.en.el.alternador a modo.experimental con un.voltimettro y verifica de cuanto.es.la.caida de tensionby consumo.de.corrnte... Vas a notar que la aida de tension.es aproximadamente 5/6v y la.corrnte consumida  ronda los 100amp o.mas, pero al arranar el.vehiculo, el alternador a 1500/1700rpm entrega 14v 80amp, los vuales se utilizan.para alimentar el vehiculo y cargar la ateria a la ves...
El.consumo.de la bujia es de 80mA - 100mA y las hay demenor consumo y de mayor tambien...; se necesita exactamente tan.solo unos poos minutos para recuperar la bateria (mucho menos.tiempo de lo.que se espera para que el.motor pase de fasee fria a fase caliente... Esto siempre y cuando.la.bateria y rl vehiculo este en optimos estados...
Un.ejemplo sencillo del.consumo:
hace 6 años, accidentalmente corte correa de accesorios y alternador en un vehiculo que tebia... Estaba en.el.medio.de la nada,asi que sin alternador, recorri 420km y despues se agoto la ateria...por suerte ya estaba en un pueblo para ver un.mecanico y seguir viaje (en ningun momento.fallo el.vehiculo o dio indicee falta de arga la bateria...obvio que no use luces... No es excesivo.el.consumode.corriente, y para quemar bien toda la.combustion, hay otras tecnicas para hacerlo (la que ya mencione) ...
Perdon por la redaccion, estoy escribiendo.desde el telefono


----------



## kusanagy100 (Nov 25, 2014)

aca les traigo una foto de una persona que utiliza la idea de este circuito 






el dueño del auto cita que lo anqueo en un dyno y el motor acelera mejor y responde mejor.

esta es la pagina (esta en ingles):

http://www.bmw-sg.com/forums/performance-upgrades-handling/33355-my-diy-ingition-booster.html

esta idea es muy utilizada mas en autos de carreras que se mantienen en altos regimenes de rpm.

saludos.



aca otro sistema 






la pagina es esta:
http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...-8-diy-ignition-coil-booster-icb/&prev=search

cito textualemnte lo que escribe el qeu lo construyo:
"Como  mencioné anteriormente, el componente clave aquí es el condensador, ya  que debe ser de buena calidad, ya que afectará en gran medida la  estabilidad del sistema de encendido tensión de trabajo.*  Funciona igual que las baterías de condensadores en el sistema de  audio*, mejor será la calidad de la mejor la tensión, mejor será la  calidad de audio.   Aquí el valor aparece 6800uf / 16 V, y de hecho el más grande, mejor,  pero teniendo en cuenta el tamaño y el precio es tan-tan utilizamos  10000uF.   Trabajar tensión nominal del condensador 16V sebernarnya bastante  vulnerable, porque cuando la vida útil del motor, la tensión de carga  del alternador es de alrededor de 15 V, por lo que es bueno utilizar una  tensión de trabajo del condensador 25V para ser más seguro y protegido  de la explosión condensador por sobretensión."

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2014)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> . . . el dueño del auto cita que _*lo anqueo en un dyno*_ y el motor acelera mejor y responde mejor. . . .



  

*¿ ¿ Que cosa ? ?*​
Suponiendo que el comentario hubiera sido algo como: _*"Lo colocó en un vehículo y notó mejoría en la aceleración y respuesta"*_ Al no existir una prueba de rigor científico, es solo una opinión subjetiva.

Ahora si hubiera comentado algo como: _*"Puesto el motor en el banco de pruebas entregó 5HP mas que los que se midieron sin el artefacto"*_

Eso tendría algo de seriedad 

Repentinamente me acordé de los *"Cables especiales de audio" *


----------



## kusanagy100 (Nov 25, 2014)

jajajaj si te entiendo,  me voy a poner a buscar porque se que hay imagenes de la banqueada del dyno y mostraba una pequeña dif en potencia


----------



## analogico (Nov 25, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> El.consumo.de la bujia es de 80mA - 100mA y las hay demenor consumo y de mayor tambien...;


miliamperes  eso sera en el lado de  kilovolt

la bobina necesita al menos 5A
las baterias comunes son  de 50A por lo tanto alcanzaria hasta 10 horas si solo fueran las bujias
-
edit eso era cuando usa una bobina grande para todas las  bujias

el motor  de la foto es de bobinas individuales asi  que supongo que los A debe ser un poco menos por bobina
-
en todo caso no creo que sea buena idea  esos condensadores en esas bobinas
me parece que esas bobinas reciben un pulso de 12 v que viene de otro lado


----------



## kusanagy100 (Nov 25, 2014)

aca encontre las fotos, son del firestorm pero en si es el mismo circuito con un fusible.





















despues hay otra forma de mejorar la chispa (water spark plug) que es inyectando CC de bajo voltaje con un diodo directamente en la salida de alta tension de la bobina. de esta forma cuando salta el arco un instante despues circula por la ionizacion una corriente muy grande y hace unos arcos espectaculares que expotan el agua.

aca les dejo un video de este sistema:






saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 26, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> miliamperes  eso sera en el lado de  kilovolt
> 
> la bobina necesita al menos 5A
> las baterias comunes son  de 50A por lo tanto alcanzaria hasta 10 horas si solo fueran las bujias
> ...



hace un buen tiempo, fui colaborador del proyecto megasquirt (la version con pic) y se de lo que hablo;en paralelo, por aquellas epocas jugue bastante con potenciacion.de vehiculos para 1/4 de milla (nada de esto te da de comer, pero zarna con gusto no pica)...
Volviendo al tema, lo unico que te va mostrar un minimo de diferencia, seria un encendido programable como el lupo por ejemplo... Si los miras por dentro, es la copia al multispark de ms u otas copias nacionales, y en lo unico que cambia, es que usa un micro con dos entras... Eso si que cambia el vehiculo


----------

